# Where have all the Heavy Coats gone?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

While shopping for a coat for my son (15) this year, looking online to your popular fashion stores that he likes I noticed that it was extremely hard to find a "HEAVY" coat. You know, the ones you would wear back in the 80's where it weighed more than you did. All I saw was these thin "shell" coats that you see all the teens wearing nowadays, that you can practically fold up and put into your pocket if you wanted to. 

Am I just getting old and didn't keep up with the times or is there some new technology/fabric inside these coats that can keep you as warm as your rugged heavy coats that they used to make?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There this stuff called thinsulate. Thin insulation or something. Cabelas cabelas cabelas. North Face makes some nice things, but if your that old you might have a heart attack when you look at the price sticker.

And they are coming out with thinner coats because of global warming.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Same for me. I may end up getting a Navy peacoat. I just wanted a durable heavy jacket. 
I don't give a hoot about making a fashion statement.
Even at REI and Gander Mountain did have what I thought was durable at a reasonable price ... are ya ready for "old"? ... $50-70.

I can get a peacoat for that much.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thank technology.
We now have Thinsulate and Gortex to keep us warm and dry without weight.
If you just absolutely want a heavy coat, they are still out there. They will be more expensive, simply because they use natural fibers like wool.
While they will keep you warm, seldom will they keep you dry.
I understand that wool still retains its heat protection while wet, but the added water weight is a big downside.

I carry enough as it is. I'll gladly carry less clothing weight for the same comfort level.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

One word: Layers
Layers, in my opinion keeps you just a warm as that big bulky coat we all used to wear (assuming I am speaking to people with some age on them). A hoodie under a nice medium weight jacket will keep you warm as toast, and you won't waddle around like Afie's little brother in the movie _Christmas story_


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

One of the best heavy coats I have is a Carhart. You may be able to find what you are looking for.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a cabelas parka by my side door. It rarely gets used because its not practical. Its too heavy to drive in, so where am I going to wear it except to shovel and maybe go for a walk in 0 degree weather. They still do make big coats, that one was $300 regular price and the only reason I got it was it was $100 on sale.

Its -1 degrees with the wind chill now. I'm not going out there!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

survival said:


> While shopping for a coat for my son (15) this year, looking online to your popular fashion stores that he likes I noticed that it was extremely hard to find a "HEAVY" coat. You know, the ones you would wear back in the 80's where it weighed more than you did. All I saw was these thin "shell" coats that you see all the teens wearing nowadays, that you can practically fold up and put into your pocket if you wanted to.
> 
> Am I just getting old and didn't keep up with the times or is there some new technology/fabric inside these coats that can keep you as warm as your rugged heavy coats that they used to make?


I just went on "Google Earth" and looked up your location. I see why you want a heavy coat for your son. Have you thought about importing a full length polar bear coat?


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

paraquack said:


> I just went on "Google Earth" and looked up your location. I see why you want a heavy coat for your son. Have you thought about importing a full length polar bear coat?


HA! well, I guess I should change those coordinates (from my bucket list) and just put in Kentucky. :idea: Actually I wear a MA-1 Alpha flight Parka (with the fur trim). I'm sure one could survive weeks in this type of coat.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> One word: Layers
> Layers, in my opinion keeps you just a warm as that big bulky coat we all used to wear (assuming I am speaking to people with some age on them). A hoodie under a nice medium weight jacket will keep you warm as toast, and you won't waddle around like Afie's little brother in the movie _Christmas story_


Yeah, . . . you're right dave, . . . but you won't be able to shop in St. Louis, . . . or Ok., . . . or some other places around with your hoodie on.

AHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh,...........fergot, . . . you don't shop.

Sorry, . . . may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Carhart


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Carhart is a marketing scheme. Its absolutely worthless.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

James m said:


> Carhart is a marketing scheme. Its absolutely worthless.


Is it me, or are preppers bitter about marketing schemes? :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I read the title of this as "Where have all the heavy GOATS gone".

For just a moment, I was perplexed.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I read the title of this as "Where have all the heavy GOATS gone".
> 
> For just a moment, I was perplexed.


When I typed it, I had to reread it because I read it the same way. :deadhorse:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

James m said:


> Carhart is a marketing scheme. Its absolutely worthless.


Yes and no, the heavy cotton duck holds up pretty good, but you better have a couple other layers under it. The reason you see so many people who work outdoors wearing them is because the newer thinner coats will tear when you snag them on something. Carhart is over priced generally, but you can find one cheap enough in the spring sometimes to make it worthwhile.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I grew in NH so heavy coats and layers are a must. I've had lots of coats and personally I like stuff from Columbia, LL Bean, Patagonia etc 

Last "heavy" winter coat I bought for myself was a North Face Summit Series Hyvent jacket several years ago. Has held up nicely. Fleece inner layer, waterproof outer layer, detachable hood etc 

My 7 year old current has a Columbia that is pretty good as well as a Wahls camo jacket that is rugged too.

However here in NC it's never extremely cold for a long time so the heavy stuff only gets occasionally used while fleece jackets get more wear.

I have a hoodie from Areopostale I got as a gift that is surprisingly warm too. Faux fur lined, will make you sweat bullets inside the house.

I really like Underarmor for inside layers, very comfortable and wicks moisture better than anything else I've worn.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

When it comes to SHTF situation down is still the warmest and lightest even over the newer insulations, It just requires that it has a waterproof outer shell.
A down jacket and sleeping bag will save you quite a bit of weight and just as important space when traveling on foot.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> When it comes to SHTF situation down is still the warmest and lightest even over the newer insulations, It just requires that it has a waterproof outer shell.
> A down jacket and sleeping bag will save you quite a bit of weight and just as important space when traveling on foot.


I have an old Army down filled bag, if the temperature is above 20 degrees that thing will sweat you out.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a 40 year-old (my grandma's) in great condition long seal-skin coat that is so warm, I can only wear a thin tank-top underneath. Unfortunately, I can't wear it in public in North America, I once got called a murderer (the asshole who yelled at me was wearing a leather jacket) for wearing it here. So I shop at Mountain Equipment Co-Op for our winter stuff.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Give a description of the coat you are looking for, I can probably tell you where to get one. I have a decent collection. Last year I bought a synthetic filled parka to replace a Columbia system jacket that was getting a bit worn out, but could still be worn if working outside and did not care if it got trashed. A few years before that I bought a wool overcoat that has a high zip up collar, few years before that I bought a pea coat style coat from a dept store. The hooded parka was bought from a Army Navy store, made by Alpha Industries, nylon in and out, nice and toasty with the hood up with decent quality fur trim around the hood. The high collar wool coat was a Burlington coat Factory buy. They are out there, you just need to decide what you are looking for as far as price and use.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I wear 2 different Carhartts. One kept me pretty warm driving to town at -4 with no drivers side window at 60mph. Can't say enough about it.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Marketing schemes or not, they work for me. I find their T shirts comfortable and long lasting as well. In the last couple days it has dipped into the low 20s - high teens at night and into the negatives with the wind chill.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Wiggys | Manufacturer of the finest outdoor gear in the world | Sleeping bags | Extreme Cold Weather Gear | Fire Retardant Underwear claims to have the best. Have not bought anything from them. Hoping to move somewhere where I won't need all this cold weather crap!!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Apparel Lines | refrigiwear.com


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Freezer Wear
This is what the ice fisherman wear.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Go under temp ratings find what fits your needs tough and warm worth every dime.
Duluth trading company

Men's Temperature Ratings - Duluth Trading

Was a nice 7 below today wind chill about 20 below. Out In it all day. On sight.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Alter, looks like the stuff the supers and managers wore when I worked in a meat processing plant. They never looked cold, and just stood around doing nothing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

survival said:


> While shopping for a coat for my son (15) this year, looking online to your popular fashion stores that he likes I noticed that it was extremely hard to find a "HEAVY" coat. You know, the ones you would wear back in the 80's where it weighed more than you did. All I saw was these thin "shell" coats that you see all the teens wearing nowadays, that you can practically fold up and put into your pocket if you wanted to.
> 
> Am I just getting old and didn't keep up with the times or is there some new technology/fabric inside these coats that can keep you as warm as your rugged heavy coats that they used to make?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

My "heavy" coat is a Swiss Army field greatcoat from the 70's. It comes to mid calf and is some sort of rubberized leather with a thick wool liner. The damn thing weighs 20 pounds or more, but is absolutely windproof, waterproof, and would probably stop a small pistol round.

What I really want though is a Soviet era KGB officer's parade coat. Kinda like this one...









Anyway, hard to beat military surplus stuff.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a 10X brand parka that seems thin but it has 3 layers with the base layer being a rather thick fleece liner. It is warmer than my hunting parka that has all of the bells and whistles. I cannot wear it indoors. I immediately sweat. Best cold weather coat ever. I can ride my Harley in 30 degrees or so very comfortably.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

survival said:


> While shopping for a coat for my son (15) this year, looking online to your popular fashion stores that he likes I noticed that it was extremely hard to find a "HEAVY" coat. You know, the ones you would wear back in the 80's where it weighed more than you did. All I saw was these thin "shell" coats that you see all the teens wearing nowadays, that you can practically fold up and put into your pocket if you wanted to.
> 
> Am I just getting old and didn't keep up with the times or is there some new technology/fabric inside these coats that can keep you as warm as your rugged heavy coats that they used to make?


And I live in Phoenix and all I could find this year was the big heavy coats. No light shells.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Where have all the heavy coats gone? Probably the same place as all the cowboys.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You Ole dinosaurs!
Nobody wants those coats that weigh more than you do. It's all about lightweight, hi tech materials and fashion.
I do have my uncles WWII Navy Pea-coat . I remember how warm it was when it fit me back in H.S. 1960's
But I got U.S. Army Version of it of my own and when I came home it no longer fit!


----------

